# Glass bucket?



## Baerdric (Dec 18, 2009)

I have found a 3-4 gallon glass cannister with a matching glass lid. It's about 12 inches in diameter on the bottom and about 14-16 inches tall. It's made of fairly heavy glass, but not too heavy for me to lift for cleaning. The lid is fairly heavy, and I can attach some metal clips to hold it an 1/8 of an inch or so off the edge, so air can circulate.

Would this be an unsafe or unkind habitat for a mouse whom I intend to handle and let explore other areas daily? Would it be better to construct a mesh lid? I would hate to do that because the lid it comes with is decorative. Or should I just go with the traditional aquarium, which I think is boring...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That would totally inadequate for good ventilation.


----------



## Baerdric (Dec 18, 2009)

moustress said:


> That would totally inadequate for good ventilation.


I worried about that. How many square inches of ventilation space does one mouse need?

I didn't buy it since it was so expensive and I wanted to be sure first. If I do the mesh lid would the cannister itself be large enough for a mouse? Maybe I better think of something else. I have a small apartment so anything I get will have to be part of the furnishings. I can't do a separate room for bins or whatever.

I'm disabled so this will be my sole companion, I want to be as prepared and knowledgeable as I can, while still fitting it into my rather structured life.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

there is not enough air flow


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

lenght:10
width:7
is the smallest allowed for 1 mouse i would go bigger because you need to add toys,access


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

are there none of the glass tanks available that are made for rodents.Quite attractive,mesh lids,built in air vents and glass shelfs

http://www.dabners.co.uk/product-4182-p ... -25cm.html

pets at home have them over here,perhaps they have an equivalent over in the USA.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My fave is the 5 1/2 gallon plexi tank as it's just the right size of a small group like mother and young mousies, but not too big for the breeding pair or even one great big old buck. The 7 by 10 plastic ones are acceptable for one mousie, but only barely. It's a bit hard to find furnishings that work with that small a tank. I have a bunch of the next biggest size of plastic tank, roughly equivalent in voloume to the 5 & 1/2'ers.

Ideally the top of the tank should be all open mesh or grid with a couple of inches clearance over the top between that and any solid shelving. Tanks deeper than one foot ought to have some sort of extra feature like a fan or holes in the side to provide adequate venting; otherwise,the really large plexi tanks are fun for a group of mousies as one can really go to town with the furnishings with in that volume of space. (I'm a total toob freak)


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

:? now im worried! my fav doe is currently 1 and 1 half weeks pregnant, and the only ventilation is about 12 small holes on the top. plus i put a blanket on top for warmth, sun cover. ( its by a window, but dont worry, its well covered.)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You still have time to move her to a new cage before she gives birth and by the sound of it that may be advisable. Ventilation will be important when she has all her babies in the cage as well.


----------



## Baerdric (Dec 18, 2009)

wyliegirl said:


> lenght:10
> width:7
> is the smallest allowed for 1 mouse i would go bigger because you need to add toys,access


Hi, I'm back and still hoping to be able to do this. The 12 inch diameter is larger than this size:

10 x 7 = 70 sq. in.

3.14 x 36 = 113 sq. in.

So the question remaining is exactly how many square inches of ventilation is needed? A 1/4 inch gap in the lid would give me 9 sq. inches of ventilation. How much is usually available? For instance, if you cut two 3x3 holes and covered them with aluminum window screen, that would be the same 9 sq.in. ventilation.


----------

